

Ask HN: What are some good programming blogs, especially on web dev? - udhb


======
zackboe
Paul Irish has compiled a list of "Web Browser, Frontend and Standards Feeds
to Follow"

[http://www.paulirish.com/2011/web-browser-frontend-and-
stand...](http://www.paulirish.com/2011/web-browser-frontend-and-standards-
feeds-to-follow/)

~~~
udhb
Thanks for the link.

------
deiu
[http://www.webappers.com/](http://www.webappers.com/)

[http://tympanus.net/codrops/](http://tympanus.net/codrops/)

------
lauradhamilton
I have a web dev (and other stuff) blog. Focused on open source technologies.

www.lauradhamilton.com

